

Ask HN: Best email for elders? - trickjarrett

This was an idea I had toyed with but I don't think there's that much of a market for. However my girlfriend's mom is getting on the Internet and she wants us to set her up with email. Any thoughts or experience on which web client is most friendly for internet neophytes and elderly folks?
======
davidw
My mom is happy with Gmail, and she really isn't a computer person.

~~~
froo
Agreed, I signed up my mother with Gmail a couple months ago and she couldn't
be happier.

She's not really picky.

~~~
davidw
The thing that strikes me as fairly amazing is that I'm not unhappy with
gmail, and my computer experience and needs are night and day from my mom's.
Any product that can be an ok tool for such a broad range of people is pretty
good.

Although... I really am starting to wish I could hack on the damn thing to
improve it:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/02/17/gmail-associate-
addres...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/02/17/gmail-associate-addresses-to-
interlocutors)

